# Broke down Win98



## MonoxideChil (Jun 23, 2002)

Okay, so I'm having problems with my Win98(I think, I'm a comp newbie so I think its Win98 but knowing my luck its something else). When I try to instal a game, even a small one, it's an epic battle. IE, installing Fallout to go thru it again, took 50 minutes. There's also the random stuttering, where the comp freezes for a few seconds then goes on like nothing happened. Happens when I surf the net, am playing a game, looking thru my files, anytime.

I'm running:
800mhz AMD Duron
512 MB DDRam
Win 98se
Geforce 2 Ti
40GB HD
Phillips Rhythmic Edge Soundcard


Can't really pinpoint the time it started doing this, it's been quite awhile tho. I've tried running Scandisk and Defragging but the comp freezes up when I do either.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi MonoxideChil

I think it best to see what is loading and clean up your pc before sorting the scandisk and defrag problem

If you post your startup list we may be able to spot something

Please post your startup list by doing the following :-

Please go here and download startuplist 1.52 :-

http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/

Download to any folder or your desktop 
Unzip the zipfile 
Double click the exe file 
go to Edit - select all - copy - and paste the results in a new post here

Post your startup list first - then we will probably ask you to d'load and run *spybot*
This could be a spyware\foistware\malware\adware problem

steam


----------



## bowmar (May 30, 2003)

Steamwiz has given you sound advice, as an add-on to that, you don't mention an anti-virus program at all, if you have one is it updated regularly.
If not this should be done also, virus/spyware would get my vote !


----------



## MonoxideChil (Jun 23, 2002)

Sorry for the delay, had to go out for a bit unexpectadly, here's the start up list. Its hella long.

StartupList report, 6/11/03, 12:02:24 AM
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : C:\UNZIPPED\STARTUPLIST1521\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER PLUS! 2\MSGPLUS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TVMD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ISTSVC\ISTSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\WT\UPDATER\WCMDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\STARTUPLIST1521\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
Tweak UI = RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TVMD = C:\WINDOWS\TVMD.EXE
wcmdmgr = C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch
IST Service = C:\Program Files\ISTsvc\istsvc.exe
Inet Delivery = C:\Program Files\Inet Delivery\INTDEL_2.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe
MessengerPlus2 = "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe"

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 8/6/2003, 14:18:4)

[rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\IEGATOR.DLL

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\bootup.exe
PATH=%PATH%;C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6
PATH=%PATH%

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AT&T\BBCLIENT\PROGRAMS\SABHO.DLL - {058FC709-D5CD-4A95-92DB-59E6488ECDA4}
(no name) - (no file) - {D5C778F1-CF13-4E70-ADF0-45A953E7CB8B}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BTIEIN.DLL - {63B78BC1-A711-4D46-AD2F-C581AC420D41}
(no name) - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MSIETS\MSIELINK.DLL - {A6250FB8-2206-499E-A7AA-E1EC437E71C0}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\IPINSIGT.DLL - {000004CC-E4FF-4F2C-BC30-DBEF0B983BC9}
(no name) - C:\PROGRA~1\MACROE~1\ICAPTURE.DLL - {516E2306-7ADF-47EC-AEA8-ACB6B51899F1}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\HOST.DLL - {00000273-8230-4DD4-BE4F-6889D1E74167}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/swdir.cab

[{CA0B9B6D-C2AF-11D3-B376-0800460222F0}]
CODEBASE = http://www.iwon.com/ct/toolbar/iwonbar1,0,2,1.cab

[QuickTime Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTPLUGIN.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://active.macromedia.com/flash2/cabs/swflash.cab

[EABootStrap Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\EABTSTRP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.ea.com/downloads/games/common/boot_strap/iegils.cab

[CBSTIEPrint Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BSTIEPRINTCTL1.DLL
CODEBASE = http://offers.brightstreet.com/cif/download/bin/actxcab.cab

[MSN Chat Control 4.5]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\MSNCHAT45.OCX
CODEBASE = http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37600.0555902778

[BHO.clsUrlSearch]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BHO2.DLL
CODEBASE = http://207.44.176.11/auth/IE_InstllC.exe

[Fswinst Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\FSWINST.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.newtopsites.com/fswinst.cab

[MSN Photo Upload Tool]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\MSNPUPLD.DLL
CODEBASE = http://sc.communities.msn.com/controls/PhotoUC/MsnPUpld.cab

[InstallShield International Setup Player]
InProcServer32 = c:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\ISETUP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab

[{41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C}]
CODEBASE = http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/borris/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe

[MSN File Upload Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\MSNUPLD.DLL
CODEBASE = http://sc.communities.msn.com/controls/FileUC/MsnUpld.cab

[{FC327B3F-377B-4CB7-8B61-27CD69816BC3}]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\SNDBMARK.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.getweathercast.com/WeatherAutoCAST0019.cab

[HouseCall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\XSCAN53.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003050501/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

[Tukati Launcher]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TUKATICLIENTINSTALLER.DLL
CODEBASE = http://3dgamers.tukati.com/tukati/1.7.20.20/tukati.cab

[{D9EC0A76-03BF-11D4-A509-0090270F86E3}]
CODEBASE = http://www.spywarelabs.com/1203030306/VBouncerOuter1203.EXE

[{26E8361F-BCE7-4F75-A347-98C88B418322}]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\BTIEIN.DLL
CODEBASE = http://dst.trafficsyndicate.com/Dnl/T_50003/btiein.cab

[ExentInf Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\EXENTCTL_0_0_0_1.OCX
CODEBASE = http://us.games2.yimg.com/download.games.yahoo.com/games/play/client/exentctl_0_0_0_1.ocx

[Pool Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\POOL.OCX
CODEBASE = http://mirror.worldwinner.com/games/v44/pool/pool.cab

[PWMediaSendControl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\PWACTIVEXIMGCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://216.249.24.140/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB

[PhotosCtrl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YPHOTOS.DLL
CODEBASE = http://photos.yahoo.com/ocx/us/yexplorer1_9us.cab

[MoneyTree Dialer]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\UNIDIST.OCX
CODEBASE = http://cdn.climaxbucks.com/mt/dialers/fc/UniDist.CAB

[Download Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\VLOADING.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.0190-dialer.com/VLoading.cab

[{1000026A-8230-4DD4-BE4F-6889D1E74167}]
CODEBASE = http://cr.stop-popup-ads-now.com/download/cabs/BANN8004/stoppop.cab

[{15589FA1-C456-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}]
CODEBASE = http://www.netshagg.com/affiliates/setup/SaddamGameSetup01a.exe

[Installer Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\ISTACTIVEX.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.xxxtoolbar.com/ist/softwares/v3.0/0006.cab

[{3717DF57-0396-463D-98B7-647C7DC6898A}]
CODEBASE = http://delivery.inet-traffic.com/intdel.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 8,108 bytes
Report generated in 0.694 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi MonoxideChil

All these are problems which need to be adddressed:-

wcmdmgr = C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch

(no name) - (no file) - {D5C778F1-CF13-4E70-ADF0-45A953E7CB8B}

http://217.115.153.73/parasite/NetworkEssentials.html

(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BTIEIN.DLL - {63B78BC1-A711-4D46-AD2F-C581AC420D41}

(no name) - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MSIETS\MSIELINK.DLL - {A6250FB8-2206-499E-A7AA-E1EC437E71C0}

http://217.115.153.73/parasite/HuntBar.html

(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\IPINSIGT.DLL - {000004CC-E4FF-4F2C-BC30-DBEF0B983BC9}

http://www.doxdesk.com/parasite/IPInsight.html

This could be a new one :-

(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\HOST.DLL - {00000273-8230-4DD4-BE4F-6889D1E74167}

[MoneyTree Dialer]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\UNIDIST.OCX
CODEBASE = http://cdn.climaxbucks.com/mt/dialers/fc/UniDist.CAB

[Download Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\VLOADING.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.0190-dialer.com/VLoading.cab

[{26E8361F-BCE7-4F75-A347-98C88B418322}]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\BTIEIN.DLL
CODEBASE = http://dst.trafficsyndicate.com/Dnl/T_50003/btiein.cab

---------------------
*Download and run spybot, then post a new startup list - we'll see what's left.*

Please Download and install SpyBot,

http://security.kolla.de/

click the online tab to search for and download the updates, then shut down and relaunch SpyBot.

Go to the Settings tab > File Sets, and uncheck 'System Internals' and 'Tracks' . 
These aren't needed for our present purpose, and you can always experiment with them later on.

Finally, after closing down Internet Explorer, click 'Check for problems', and have SpyBot remove all it finds 'Fix selected problems'

you may have to run spybot more than once to clear everything

Remove everything pre-ticked in Red

steam


----------



## MonoxideChil (Jun 23, 2002)

Ran Spybot twice, then ran in on startup. Removing the files it found. Here's the startup list now....

StartupList report, 6/11/03, 2:57:13 PM
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : C:\UNZIPPED\STARTUPLIST1521\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER PLUS! 2\MSGPLUS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\STARTUPLIST1521\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
Tweak UI = RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe
MessengerPlus2 = "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe"

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 8/6/2003, 14:18:4)

[rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\IEGATOR.DLL

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\bootup.exe
PATH=%PATH%;C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6
PATH=%PATH%

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AT&T\BBCLIENT\PROGRAMS\SABHO.DLL - {058FC709-D5CD-4A95-92DB-59E6488ECDA4}
(no name) - (no file) - {D5C778F1-CF13-4E70-ADF0-45A953E7CB8B}
(no name) - C:\PROGRA~1\MACROE~1\ICAPTURE.DLL - {516E2306-7ADF-47EC-AEA8-ACB6B51899F1}
(no name) - (no file) - {00000273-8230-4DD4-BE4F-6889D1E74167}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/swdir.cab

[{CA0B9B6D-C2AF-11D3-B376-0800460222F0}]
CODEBASE = http://www.iwon.com/ct/toolbar/iwonbar1,0,2,1.cab

[QuickTime Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTPLUGIN.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://active.macromedia.com/flash2/cabs/swflash.cab

[EABootStrap Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\EABTSTRP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.ea.com/downloads/games/common/boot_strap/iegils.cab

[CBSTIEPrint Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BSTIEPRINTCTL1.DLL
CODEBASE = http://offers.brightstreet.com/cif/download/bin/actxcab.cab

[MSN Chat Control 4.5]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\MSNCHAT45.OCX
CODEBASE = http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37600.0555902778

[Fswinst Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\FSWINST.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.newtopsites.com/fswinst.cab

[MSN Photo Upload Tool]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\MSNPUPLD.DLL
CODEBASE = http://sc.communities.msn.com/controls/PhotoUC/MsnPUpld.cab

[InstallShield International Setup Player]
InProcServer32 = c:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\ISETUP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab

[{41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C}]
CODEBASE = http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/borris/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe

[MSN File Upload Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\MSNUPLD.DLL
CODEBASE = http://sc.communities.msn.com/controls/FileUC/MsnUpld.cab

[HouseCall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\XSCAN53.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003050501/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

[Tukati Launcher]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TUKATICLIENTINSTALLER.DLL
CODEBASE = http://3dgamers.tukati.com/tukati/1.7.20.20/tukati.cab

[{D9EC0A76-03BF-11D4-A509-0090270F86E3}]
CODEBASE = http://www.spywarelabs.com/1203030306/VBouncerOuter1203.EXE

[ExentInf Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\EXENTCTL_0_0_0_1.OCX
CODEBASE = http://us.games2.yimg.com/download.games.yahoo.com/games/play/client/exentctl_0_0_0_1.ocx

[Pool Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\POOL.OCX
CODEBASE = http://mirror.worldwinner.com/games/v44/pool/pool.cab

[PWMediaSendControl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\PWACTIVEXIMGCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://216.249.24.140/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB

[PhotosCtrl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YPHOTOS.DLL
CODEBASE = http://photos.yahoo.com/ocx/us/yexplorer1_9us.cab

[sys Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\PCPITSTOP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 6,277 bytes
Report generated in 0.519 seconds


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Well that looks a lot cleaner

Exactly what happens when you run scandisk now ?

steam


----------



## MonoxideChil (Jun 23, 2002)

When I run the standard, it goes through and doesn't find problems. Never ran it using thorough, probably should do that huh.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi

It pays to do thorough scandisk occasionally but a standard scan is usually sufficient - all the thorough scan is doing mainly is checking for bad sectors

So do a scandisk and defrag and see if your comp is now behaving itself

steam


----------



## MonoxideChil (Jun 23, 2002)

Help, since I did the S&D repairs my comp has frozen quite often. Whether I'm playing EQ, IWD2 or just surfing the net it just freezes. And the other problem I am having is installing. No matter what I try installing the Setup just freezes, when I Control+Alt+Delete there's one or more things(ie _234251) that I have to End Task. Will Defragging help? I havn't done it yet since the comp is being used almost 24/7


----------

